# advise for recently widowed parent



## lookingforadvice (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi Everyone,
I have a situation and am not sure where to go for help with it. My parents-in-law moved to Lake Chapala a couple of years ago from the U.S. Unfortunately, My Father-in law was diagnosed with esophagus cancer and past away earlier this month. He was in and out of hospitals for around a year and they drained most of their savings trying to fight the cancer. My wife and I are sending her mother money to help with her living expenses but my mother-in-law is incredibly depressed and it is made worse by the isolation forced on her by the Corona Virus lock-down. She calls my wife a lot to talk about how she is mad at him for leaving her in a bad position and is incredibly lonely. I want to find her a therapist she can talk to but I'm not sure how to go about that. She is living off of medicare and cost is a concern for her. Does anyone have some advise on how I can get her therapy when things are so crazy right now?
Thanks


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

I would suggest you post this on the Chapala dot com web forum. I think you'll get some helpful responses there and almost all the people on that forum live Lakeside, so they'll be a much better resource than this forum, which is Mexico-wide. Of course, in order for your mother-in-law to get some therapuetic help, she'll have to be open to that. And I'm sure she could get some therapy online with a skype call, if she has a computer, or talk to a counselor on the phone or something. People are taking all kinds of jobs to online communication-only right now. 
Anger isn't an uncommon response to the death of a loved one, and having to self-isolate just makes it worse. Are you saying she doesn't have any friends there?


----------

